# Prayers for my family



## LaurenR88 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi everyone. My uncle, Jason Dewberry, passed in his sleep suddenly on Saturday morning. He was just 33 years old. He leaves behind a wife and 3 children. Please pray for our family as we lay him to rest later today. I've been praying for God to give me the strength to be strong, especially for my mama, She is taking this very hard, I have never in my life seen her hurt as bad as she's hurting right now. And to see his wife and children just tears my heart to shreds, I just couldn't imagine the pain they are feeling. If yall could please, just say a little prayer for our family, especially for his wife and children. 
Thank yall very much and God bless.
-Lauren-


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2015)

LaurenR88 said:


> Hi everyone. My uncle, Jason Dewberry, passed in his sleep suddenly on Saturday morning. He was just 33 years old. He leaves behind a wife and 3 children. Please pray for our family as we lay him to rest later today. I've been praying for God to give me the strength to be strong, especially for my mama, She is taking this very hard, I have never in my life seen her hurt as bad as she's hurting right now. And to see his wife and children just tears my heart to shreds, I just couldn't imagine the pain they are feeling. If yall could please, just say a little prayer for our family, especially for his wife and children.
> Thank yall very much and God bless.
> -Lauren-



Prayers sent for you all Lauren. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 10, 2015)

Lauren, this is just terrible.

My Thoughts and Prayers are being sent for your entire family at this time.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 10, 2015)

From here as well.


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 10, 2015)

That is awful,  prayers sent for your mother and the family and friends of Jason Dewberry.


----------



## carver (Jun 10, 2015)

prayers sent


----------



## Sargent (Jun 10, 2015)

sent.


----------



## LaurenR88 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thank yall very much.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 11, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## joey1919 (Jun 11, 2015)

Praying for strength and comfort


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 11, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## LaurenR88 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thank yall, I greatly appreciate it


----------



## mattech (Jun 11, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## speedcop (Jun 11, 2015)

our prayers sent for all, God bless!!


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 11, 2015)

Prayers sent Lauren - sorry for your loss.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 12, 2015)

My deepest condolences.


----------



## LaurenR88 (Jun 16, 2015)

I greatly appreciate yalls prayers


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2015)

Our deepest regrets, Lauren. Thoughts and prayers...


----------

